# Wooden TV Mount



## Lucas54 (Aug 21, 2008)

I have done some searching, but have yet to find anything. I want to mount our tv to the wall, but really don't want to spend $150-$200 on a tv mount. Is there any reasonable way to build one out of wood and have it be safe and sturdy?

I have been trying to sketch something up, but everytime I do I hit a road block and throw it away.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Lucas54 said:


> I have done some searching, but have yet to find anything. I want to mount our tv to the wall, but really don't want to spend $150-$200 on a tv mount. Is there any reasonable way to build one out of wood and have it be safe and sturdy?
> 
> I have been trying to sketch something up, but everytime I do I hit a road block and throw it away.



You could probably make a simple system out of wood, called "french cleats". You should fasten the wall member to at least two studs.


----------

